# Mitchell Full Runner 7500 Fishing Reel



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Can anybody give me any feed back on this reel either pro or cons


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sence I can't say anything good about Mitchell reels I won't say anything other than beware of corrosion. They're not made like the old 300's were made. If you want a baitrunner better stick with Penn or Shamano.

Catman.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I have to agree with catman. Mitchell doesn't make em like the old 300's anymore. My dad and I have used 300's for 15 years or more. I don't like the new ones so I bought another off e-bay so i'll be supplied for another 20 years.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks I had a 300 and the was the last good mitchell reel I had I was just wondering if maybe the gotthere act back together


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Full runner?*

Haven't heard of that one. I have the Mitchell Nautil 6500 and love it - banana handle and all!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I saw it on ebay and it had a good price and the banana handle but ever since Mitchell and garcia parted I haven't much luck with Mitchell reels and I did like the handle


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Mitchell reels are now made in Japan, Nothing wrong with Japan but the quality just not what the older reels made in France were


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Very Old Post, but I can chime in on this one. I have the 7500 and it is a great reel. I don't fish it every time I go out because it's a large reel and most of the guys I fish with want to fish shore, bridge or pier...so nothing too big has ever challenged it. If I hit the beach it's on the cart. It's never had a tangle, has at least a 5-1 ratio...I think it's loaded with 20 or 30lb test and I bounce it between my 8, 10, 13 and 15 foot rods. It cast rather nicely and dang near looks like new (and you already know, I've never cleaned it).

I don't agree that mitchell reels are no good. I have a high speed (6.6 - 1) 300, one of the ultralights...has to be 13 yrs old. Has never been cleaned and has only been used for saltwater fishing. I use it with a 9' light rod for casting knife jigs at schooling bluefish. I initially bought it for throwing ocean sized poppers at freshwater stripers in the Catawba river (SC). Couldn't launch those lures that far (bank fishing) on my other setups so I bought this to do the job. I get major distance with this setup (1 - 3 oz jigs on 12lb test). It has handled 3 or 4 lb bluefish back to back few larger stripers (30+ inchers). Fish that can put a pretty decent strain on a little reel like that. It's finally, after all the abuse, starting to develope a little wobble in the handle. I will retire it in a few seasons and look for another one.


----------

